
Twitter: Add audio recording to tweet (up to 140s) on iOS in the coming weeks - aspenmayer
https://blog.twitter.com/en_us/topics/product/2020/your-tweet-your-voice.html
======
aspenmayer
Original title lacked context. It was:

Your Tweet, your voice

